# ragù o bolognese?



## gabrigabri

Ciao! 
Come dite voi? Pasta al ragù o alla bolognese?
In tedesco si dice "bolognese"; una volta parlando con dei tedeschi ho detto che in italiano non si dice "bolognese", ma ragù (come dico io), e un ragazzo (italiano) mi ha detto che il ragù e qualcos'altro e che lui dice "bolognese".
Io dirrei al massimo "ragù alla bolognese", ma non solo "bolognese"!
Mi sta venendo fame!!

Ciao


----------



## Surinam del Nord

Noi spagnoli diciamo _boloñesa _quando si parla di questo sugo al pomodoro e carne, e diciamo _ragut _quando parliamo di un stufato de carne e verdura. Conosciamo solamente la modalitá de ragú che si fa a Bologna, e tutto sugo con carne a preso il nome bolognese.


----------



## claudine2006

Surinam del Nord said:


> Noi spagnoli diciamo _boloñesa _quando si parla di questo sugo al pomodoro e carne, e diciamo _ragut _quando parliamo di uno stufato de carne e verdura. Conosciamo solamente la modalitá di ragú che si fa a Bologna, e qualsiasi tipo di sugo con carne ha preso il nome di bolognese.


All'estero in effetti il ragù si conosce come "bolognese" anche se non ha niente a che vedere con l'originale (senza offesa).


----------



## TrentinaNE

Scusa il mio povero italiano...  

Ho capito che _bolognese_ significa un tipo particolare di _ragù_, però visto che tanta gente conosce solo questo tipo, spesso usa la parola_ bolognese_ come fosse uguale a _ragù_.

Qui negli Stati Uniti, c'è anche la complicazione che *Ragu* è il nome commerciale di un sugo per la pasta -- ma non è molto buono.  Quindi i ristoranti di cucina italiana non vogliano scrivere _ragù_ nei suoi menù. Pensano che_ bolognese_ suoni più... appetibile?

Ciao!
Elisabetta


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Io personalmente dico *ragù*, ma in effetti all'estero ho sempre trovato scritto:
spageti bolognese oppure spagetti bolognese per indicare la pasta con un fantomatico sugo di carne oppure con delle polpette di carne sopra...


----------



## sabrinita85

Paulfromitaly said:


> Io personalmente dico *ragù*, ma in effetti all'estero ho sempre trovato scritto:
> spageti bolognese oppure spagetti bolognese per indicare la pasta con un fantomatico sugo di carne oppure con delle polpette di carne sopra...


Concordo... veramente l'ho trovato scritto anche qui a Roma, su un menù per stranieri.
Non capisco proprio da dove l'hanno pescato!


----------



## yuppiter

La nostra cultura culinaria vanta innumerevoli tipi di pasta e di condimenti e Il termine italiano ragù (che deriva dal francese ragout) significa condimento a base di carne per paste asciutte.
Il termine "bolognese" è generalmente associato alle tagliatelle.
All'estero dicono e fanno quello che possono per imitarlo (con tutto il rispetto )

Y.


----------



## MrJamSandwich

In Inghilterra, "bolognese" è conosciuto quasi solamente nel contesto di "sphaghetti bolognese" o "spagbol" - spaghetti con una salsa a base di carne. Non penso che la parola "ragù" sia usato molto spesso.


----------



## angelabonora

Credo di averlo già detto da qualche altra parte. Come bolognese, posso dirvi che non usa a Bologna condire gli spaghetti con il ragù, ma le tagliatelle, le lasagne e comunque  tanta  pasta fresca e secca. Quando qui in Inghilterra vedo scritto "spaghetti bolognese" e magari vengono specificati ingredienti come: aglio, origano, vino e tante altre cose oltre a quelle normali, evito il ristorante.

Andate a Bologna a mangiare il ragù!

Ciao


----------



## thaypan82

Ragù è il sugo con la carne. Mentre la Bolognese ha anche le carote oltre alla carne tritata. Sono due cose diverse.


----------



## fiorilù

sabrinita85 said:


> Concordo... veramente l'ho trovato scritto anche qui a Roma, su un menù per stranieri.
> Non capisco proprio da dove l'hanno pescato!


 

Concordo con te
In Piemonte per bolognese intendiamo il sugo di carne
Però anche ragù èil sugo di carne,,, gosh


----------



## angelabonora

Per fugare ogni dubbio prego andare a pag. 21 de  "Il cucchiaio d'argento"   ed.   Editoriale Domus, compilato da valenti cuochi ed arrivato non so a quale edizione, oppure  pag.180  de "Il grande libro della cucina d'oggi" di Elena Spagnoli, oppure ancora pag. 32 di "Emilia in bocca" di  Ambra Ferrari ( in questo ultimo la ricetta è anche in dialetto bolognese) .
In questi libri si parla solo di Ragù alla Bolognese e non ci sono distinzioni come 
indica Ttaypan82 e gli ingredienti  sono: polpa di maiale, polpa di manzo, pancetta, salsiccia, olio, carota, cipolla, sedano, burro , latte e salsa di pomodoro, a piacere un po' di vino.
Inoltre se parlate con una brava cuoca bolognese vi dirà che più sono variate le carni, migliore risulta il ragù alla bolognese. Così diceva anche la mia prozia cuoca di uno dei più grandi ristoranti bolognesi, si parla dell'inizio del 1900 . Le variazioni moderne dovute a fantasie d'oltre alpe non fanno testo.
La stessa ricetta la trovate anche sul ricettario della pentola a pressione Lagostina, venduta in tutto il mondo.
Ciao ragazzi e buona cena con una scodella di tagliatelle alla Bolognese
Angela


----------



## thaypan82

Invece da noi (in Puglia, e noi la salsa la consciamo bene) ci sono tre distinzioni.Salsa= solo pomodori passatiRagù= con carne (maiale e bovino)Bolognese= ragù più le caroteNon so me le chiamano i "grandi chef" ma noi la chiamiamo così (almeno nella zona del Tavoliere)


----------



## claudine2006

thaypan82 said:


> Invece da noi (in Puglia, e noi la salsa la consciamo bene)  ci sono tre distinzioni.
> Salsa = solo pomodori passati
> Ragù = con carne (maiale e bovino)
> Bolognese = ragù con le carote.
> Non so come le chiamano i "grandi chef" ma noi la chiamiamo così (almeno nella zona del Tavoliere)


Non lo sapevo...quindi, grazie per l'informazione.


----------



## angelabonora

thaypan82 said:


> Invece da noi (in Puglia, e noi la salsa la consciamo bene) ci sono tre distinzioni.Salsa= solo pomodori passatiRagù= con carne (maiale e bovino)Bolognese= ragù più le caroteNon so me le chiamano i "grandi chef" ma noi la chiamiamo così (almeno nella zona del Tavoliere)



Carissimo thaypan82 non voglio fare una questione lunga sui vari condimenti e quindi non mi addentro nei  condimenti pugliesi, ma mi permetti di dirti come i bolognesi indicano i propri e come i cuochi li denominano?
Se volessi conti nuare la discussione allora passerei a raccontarti come un bolognese prepara la salsa o passata di pomodoro.....Si era iniziata la discussione con una critica su come i ristoranti in Europa e in altri continenti, non in Italia, indicavano gli "spaghetti bolognese".
A proposito la nostra mortadella, che molti apprezzano e viene  pubblicizzata anche sulla TV, a Milano viene chiamata Bologna. Se chiedi della mortadella ti guardano male e a Milano il salame tipo ungherese, non affumicato (quello ungherese è affumicato) e tagliato a grana fine si chiama Milano, ....più che giusto .... non contesto.
Ma dimmi come tradurresti la dizione "Ragò a la bulgnàisa"?
Mi lasci  appena appena un po' la mia parlata d'origine?
Baci
Angela


----------



## yuppiter

angelabonora said:


> Per fugare ogni dubbio prego andare a pag. 21 de  "Il cucchiaio d'argento"   ed.   Editoriale Domus, compilato da valenti cuochi ed arrivato non so a quale edizione, oppure  pag.180  de "Il grande libro della cucina d'oggi" di Elena Spagnoli, oppure ancora pag. 32 di "Emilia in bocca" di  Ambra Ferrari ( in questo ultimo la ricetta è anche in dialetto bolognese) .
> In questi libri si parla solo di Ragù alla Bolognese e non ci sono distinzioni come
> indica Ttaypan82 e gli ingredienti  sono: polpa di maiale, polpa di manzo, pancetta, salsiccia, olio, carota, cipolla, sedano, burro , latte e salsa di pomodoro, a piacere un po' di vino.
> Inoltre se parlate con una brava cuoca bolognese vi dirà che più sono variate le carni, migliore risulta il ragù alla bolognese. Così diceva anche la mia prozia cuoca di uno dei più grandi ristoranti bolognesi, si parla dell'inizio del 1900 . Le variazioni moderne dovute a fantasie d'oltre alpe non fanno testo.
> La stessa ricetta la trovate anche sul ricettario della pentola a pressione Lagostina, venduta in tutto il mondo.
> Ciao ragazzi e buona cena con una scodella di tagliatelle alla Bolognese
> Angela


Forse meriterebbe una discussione a parte, ma siamo sicuri che si dica *scodella* di tagliatelle?
buon appetito
Y


----------



## angelabonora

yuppiter said:


> Forse meriterebbe una discussione a parte, ma siamo sicuri che si dica *scodella* di tagliatelle?
> buon appetito
> Y



A Bologna sì, perchè tutta la minestra asciutta o in brodo o zuppa viene servita in scodelle, piatti per le minestre, e non nei piatti pari usati per i secondi o nei piattini usati per formaggio, frutta e dolce.
In un ristorante che si rispetti la minestra di qualunque tipo viene portata in scodelle con sotto il piatto pari, alla fine della minestra il tavolo viene liberato di tutti i piatti eccetto i sottopiatti ed entrano in gioco i piatti pari per i secondi, e il piatto pari viene cambiato per ogni tipo diverso di secondo, le verdure vengono servite in  piattini a parte  , spesso fatti a mezzaluna.  Poi entrano in gioco  i piatti per formaggio, dolce , frutta.
Analogamente per le posate, qui entra in gioco la loro disposizione, la prima che si usa, magari per l'antipasto, deve essere la più esterna e così via per le altre.

Ora basta vado a mangiare un panino !
Angela


----------



## itka

Grazie Angelabonora per tutti questi particolari sulla salsa che accompagna da voi la pasta asciutta ! Non avevo mai sentito la parola "ragù" in questo senso e non sapevo che si doveva dirlo cosi'..

In francese, come in spagnuolo, se ordinate un "ragoût" vi sarà servito  uno stufato di carne e di verdura. Non ha niente da fare colla pasta. E chiamiamo "bolognaise" il sugo di pomodoro, carne, etc... che accompagna di solito i spaghetti. 

Chissà perché avrà preso questo nome, ormai conosciuto dappertutto... eccetto a Bologna ? C'è qualcuno che lo sa ?


----------



## thaypan82

angelabonora said:


> Carissimo thaypan82 non voglio fare una questione lunga sui vari condimenti e quindi non mi addentro nei condimenti pugliesi, ma mi permetti di dirti come i bolognesi indicano i propri e come i cuochi li denominano?
> Se volessi conti nuare la discussione allora passerei a raccontarti come un bolognese prepara la salsa o passata di pomodoro.....Si era iniziata la discussione con una critica su come i ristoranti in Europa e in altri continenti, non in Italia, indicavano gli "spaghetti bolognese".
> A proposito la nostra mortadella, che molti apprezzano e viene pubblicizzata anche sulla TV, a Milano viene chiamata Bologna. Se chiedi della mortadella ti guardano male e a Milano il salame tipo ungherese, non affumicato (quello ungherese è affumicato) e tagliato a grana fine si chiama Milano, ....più che giusto .... non contesto.
> Ma dimmi come tradurresti la dizione "Ragò a la bulgnàisa"?
> Mi lasci appena appena un po' la mia parlata d'origine?
> Baci
> Angela


 

Io ho solo detto cosa intendiamo noi per Bolognese e per ragù (visto che gli stranieri non vanno a mangiare solo nei ristoranti di Roma e Milano), e non ho detto che è così in tutta Italia, ma solo dalle mie parti. 
Vai a questo sito e troverai la storia, la ricetta della Bolognese (con carote!!!) e la confusione che fanno all'estero: 
http://www.cibo360.it/cucina/mondo/rag%F9_bolognese.htm


Ciao


----------



## claudine2006

itka said:


> Grazie Angelabonora per tutti questi particolari sulla salsa che accompagna da voi la pastasciutta ! Non avevo mai sentito la parola "ragù" in questo senso e non sapevo che si dovesse dire così..
> 
> In francese, come in spagnolo, se ordinate un "ragoût" vi sarà servito uno stufato di carne e di verdura. Non ha niente da fare con la pasta. E chiamiamo "bolognaise" il sugo di pomodoro, carne, etc... che accompagna di solito gli spaghetti.
> 
> Chissà perché avrà preso questo nome, ormai conosciuto dappertutto... eccetto a Bologna ? C'è qualcuno che lo sa ?


----------



## angelabonora

thaypan82 said:


> Io ho solo detto cosa intendiamo noi per Bolognese e per ragù (visto che gli stranieri non vanno a mangiare solo nei ristoranti di Roma e Milano), e non ho detto che è così in tutta Italia, ma solo dalle mie parti.
> Vai a questo sito e troverai la storia, la ricetta della Bolognese (con carote!!!) e la confusione che fanno all'estero:
> http://www.cibo360.it/cucina/mondo/rag%F9_bolognese.htm
> 
> 
> Ciao



Sono pienamente d'accordo con quanto detto in www.cibo360.it , e ti prego di guardare che anch' io quando ho citato gli ingredienti  del ragù ho parlato di carote !!! forse non l'avevi visto. Comunque, essendo un  cibo doc e quindi con una ricetta ben determinata, esiste una Associazione  particolare, riconosciuta da tutta la gastronomia, che si è presa la briga di depositare la ricetta originale, come quella dei tortellini .
ma ragazzi, mi sembrate tutti molto affamati, i panini non rendono molto evidentemente...
Ciao a tutti
Angela


----------



## itka

Grazie Thaypan82 per il sito interessante e grazie Claudine per le correzioni  !


----------



## valy822

A Napoli il ragù è davvero qualcosa di sacro...è presente quasi tutte le domeniche sulle nostre tavole. 
Noi distinguiamo perfettamente il raù (ragù) napoletano dalla bolognese. 
Presentano notevoli differenze per cui non ti puoi confondere!
La nostra salsa alla bolognese è quella di cui thaypan ha parlato citando il sito. Il rito del ragù napoletano invece si trova qui (per gli interessati):
http://www.cibo360.it/cucina/mondo/rag%F9_napoletano.htm


----------



## daniele712

Finitela,devo ancora mangiare!


----------



## thaypan82

È proprio vero che noi italiani possiamo stare ore a parlare di cibo e di tradizioni culinarie.


----------



## itka

Grazie Valy !
Su quella ricetta di "ragù napoletano" vedo l'espressione : "far stendere la carne dal macellaio a mo' di grossa bistecca" Non capisco bene il significato... Poi si dice che questa carne viene farcita   Come si fa a farcire della carne che immagino come una fete ? Si arrotola ?

E ho anche una domanda : colore biscotto, sarebbe quasi brucciato, no ?

Intendo di provare prossimamente questi tipi di ragù (bolognese e napoletano) e non vorrei sbagliare !


----------



## claudine2006

itka said:


> Grazie Valy !
> Su quella ricetta di "ragù napoletano" vedo l'espressione : "far stendere la carne dal macellaio a mo' di grossa bistecca" Non capisco bene il significato... Poi si dice che questa carne viene farcita  Come si fa a farcire della carne che immagino come una fetta? Si arrotola ?
> 
> E ho anche una domanda : colore biscotto, sarebbe quasi bruciato, no ?
> 
> Intendo provare prossimamente questi tipi di ragù (bolognese e napoletano) e non vorrei sbagliare !


Posso rispondere alla seconda domanda: color biscotto significa dorato, rosolato (non farla bruciare!!).
E non ti dimenticare di invitarci ad assaggaire il tuo ragù.


----------



## itka

Ci mancherei  !


----------



## claudine2006

itka said:


> Ci mancherebbe !


Ok, aspetto l'invito ufficiale, allora.


----------



## valy822

itka said:


> Grazie Valy !
> Su quella ricetta di "ragù napoletano" vedo l'espressione : "far stendere la carne dal macellaio a mo' di grossa bistecca" Non capisco bene il significato...
> 
> I pezzi di carne solitamente sono tagliati come si tagliano le grosse bistecche e cioè non sottili ma doppi.
> 
> Poi si dice che questa carne viene farcita  Come si fa a farcire della carne che immagino come una fetta ? Si arrotola ?
> Esatto. Puoi arricchire la carne con uvetta, pinoli, formaggio o dell'altro e poi avvolgi tutto con uno spago.


----------



## claudine2006

valy822 said:


> Esatto. Puoi arricchire la carne con uvetta, pinoli, formaggio o dell'altro e poi avvolgi tutto con uno spago.


Insomma, quella che dalle mie parti si chiama "_braciola_".


----------



## valy822

claudine2006 said:


> Insomma, quella che dalle mie parti si chiama "_braciola_".


 
Sì, esatto..anche da noi si chiama braciola. Noi a casa facciamo il ragù sia con pezzi di carne semplici sia con le cosiddette braciole.


----------



## claudine2006

valy822 said:


> Sì, esatto..anche da noi si chiama braciola. Noi a casa facciamo il ragù sia con pezzi di carne semplici sia con le cosiddette braciole.


Grazie per la conferma.


----------



## itka

Grazie a tutte ! Preparo gli inviti !


----------



## angelabonora

claudine2006 said:


> Insomma, quella che dalle mie parti si chiama "_braciola_".



Ma se aggiungete uvetta passa, formaggio ed altro e arrotolate la carne non fate più un ragù, ma degli involtini o "uccellini scappati"... il fatto  che poi cuociate a lungo e mettete verdure e pomodoro e vino  non cambia. Rimane un secondo e non un condimento per la pasta fresca o secca...mi sembra che stiamo andando fuori tema....Comunque ognuno mangia ciò che gli piace, più che giusto, ma inizialmente si parlava di scegliere un ristorante guardando prima di entrare il menù...e di  avere delle basi di riferimento
Ciao
Angela


----------



## itka

Torno da voi.

Stavo per andare a cercare gli ingredienti dei ragù   ma mi viene un dubbio : che cosa chiamate esattamente "coppa di suino" ? (ricetta rivisitata del ragù bolognese). Temo che non sia la stessa cosa da noi. Qui' è una specie di salumeria che si vende in fettucine e che si mangia cosi', cruda (ottima !!)... Ma nella ricetta deve essere macinata... Penso che si tratta di un'altra cosa.
..... Adesso che ci bado, il salame piccante... sarebbe come il chorizo spagnuolo ? Non avevo fatto caso a verificare esattamente gli ingredienti 

 Aspetto i vostri consigli. Grazie !


----------



## daniele712

itka said:


> Torno da voi.
> 
> Stavo per andare a cercare gli ingredienti dei ragù   ma mi viene un dubbio : che cosa chiamate esattamente "coppa di suino" ? (ricetta rivisitata del ragù bolognese). Temo che non sia la stessa cosa da noi. Qui' è una specie di salumeria che si vende in fettucine e che si mangia cosi', cruda (ottima !!)... Ma nella ricetta deve essere macinata... Penso che si tratta di un'altra cosa.
> ..... Adesso che ci bado, il salame piccante... sarebbe come il chorizo spagnuolo ? Non avevo fatto caso a verificare esattamente gli ingredienti
> 
> Aspetto i vostri consigli. Grazie !


E tu devi insegnarci a fare le crepes!


----------



## itka

Ti rispondo in mp se non mi buttano fuori i terribili "mod" !


----------



## gabrigabri

itka said:


> Ti rispondo in mp se non mi buttano fuori i terribili "mod" !


----------



## ergaster

Questa discussione dimostra quanto sia vasta e poco uniformata la terminologia culinaria in Italia. 
Sono in effetti pochi i termini diffusi in tutto il paese senza variazioni di significato.
Ricordo ancora le facce stupefatte degli argentini a cui risposi che non avevo mai mangiato la _baña cauda, _né sapevo cucinarla. Loro insistevano col dire che è un tipico piatto italiano, ed io insistevo col ripetere che è un tipico piatto _piemontese._
A proposito, è ora di pranzo!  

Viva la varietà a tavola!


----------



## angelabonora

itka said:


> Torno da voi.
> 
> Stavo per andare a cercare gli ingredienti dei ragù   ma mi viene un dubbio : che cosa chiamate esattamente "coppa di suino" ? (ricetta rivisitata del ragù bolognese). Temo che non sia la stessa cosa da noi. Qui' è una specie di salumeria che si vende in fettucine e che si mangia cosi', cruda (ottima !!)... Ma nella ricetta deve essere macinata... Penso che si tratta di un'altra cosa.
> ..... Adesso che ci bado, il salame piccante... sarebbe come il chorizo spagnuolo ? Non avevo fatto caso a verificare esattamente gli ingredienti
> 
> Aspetto i vostri consigli. Grazie !



Ciao,
io, da bolognese , potrei dire doc perchè il mio cognome vive in Bologna e campagna, verso Ferrara dal medioevo, posso dirti come lo preparo.
Se poi altri lo fanno in modo diverso il ragù,...evviva la diversità.
Metti un cucchiaio di olio nel fondo del tegame aggiungi la Pancetta di maiale tritata. Anche a Bologna la coppa è un affettato, costruito con varie parti del maiale cotto. La pancetta è simile al bacon ma più grassa, al supermercato la trovi già a dadini perchè serve per fare la Carbonara, la triti un po' di più. Lasci soffriggere sin che il grasso della pancetta non si disfa un po', poi  aggiungi la cipolla, la carota. il sedano, tritatti fini fini e lasci ancora soffriggere sin che la cipolla non appassisce. A quel punto aggiungi carne trita di varia specie, più è diversificata, più buono diventa il ragù. Sale, pepe e fai rosolare lentamente, come se tu preparassi un arrosto. Tieni ben sgranata la carne in modo che si miscelino le varie specie. Quando la carne è cotta aggiungi pomodoro, meglio quello concentrato in tubi, acqua per sciogliere il pomodoro, burro, latte, se vuoi un po' di estratto per brodo, il sapore viene esaltato. Chiudi il tegame e lasci cuocere. Il liquido che hai messo (alcuni mettono anche il vino) deve tenere coperta la carne, non di più. Quanto cuocere? a Bologna dicono che bisogna dimenticarlo sul fuoco il ragù...non te lo consiglio si strina, va rimescolato di tanto in tanto, fatto sobbolire lentamente sin che i liquidi grassi, burro, olio non vengono in superficie e sono belli limpidi.   
Hai la pentola a pressione?...ora dico una eresia per molti, ma io la uso: la bollittura finale si riduce a circa mezza ora, poi apri la pentola e se esiste ancora troppo liquido, fai restringere con pentola senza copertchio e a fuoco vivo.
Buon pranzo
Angela

PS ma questa ricetta non l'avevo già scritta?


----------



## claudine2006

angelabonora said:


> Ciao,
> io, da bolognese , potrei dire doc perché il mio cognome  vive in Bologna e campagna (non capisco questa espressione) , verso Ferrara  dal medioevo, posso dirti come lo preparo.
> Se poi altri lo fanno in modo diverso il ragù,...evviva la diversità.
> Metti un cucchiaio di olio nel fondo del tegame aggiungi la Pancetta di maiale tritata. Anche a Bologna la coppa è un affettato, preparato con varie parti del maiale cotto. La pancetta è simile al bacon ma più grassa, al supermercato la trovi già a dadini perché serve per fare la Carbonara, la triti un po' di più. Lasci soffriggere sin che il grasso della pancetta non si disfa un po', poi aggiungi la cipolla, la carota, il sedano, tritati fini fini e lasci ancora soffriggere sin che la cipolla non appassisce. A quel punto aggiungi carne tritata di varia specie, più è diversificata, più buono diventa il ragù. Sale, pepe e fai rosolare lentamente, come se tu preparassi un arrosto. Tieni ben sgranata la carne in modo che si miscelino le varie specie. Quando la carne è cotta aggiungi pomodoro, meglio quello concentrato in tubi, acqua per sciogliere il pomodoro, burro, latte, se vuoi un po' di estratto per brodo, il sapore viene esaltato. Chiudi il tegame e lasci cuocere. Il liquido che hai messo (alcuni mettono anche il vino) deve tenere coperta la carne, non di più. Quanto cuocere? a Bologna dicono che bisogna dimenticarlo sul fuoco il ragù...non te lo consiglio, si strina, va rimescolato di tanto in tanto, fatto sobbollire lentamente sin che i liquidi grassi, burro, olio non vengono in superficie e sono belli limpidi.
> Hai la pentola a pressione?...ora dico un'eresia per molti, ma io la uso: la bollittura finale si riduce a circa mezz'ora, poi apri la pentola e se esiste ancora troppo liquido, fai restringere con pentola senza coperchio e a fuoco vivo.
> Buon pranzo
> Angela
> 
> PS ma questa ricetta non l'avevo già scritta?


Uffa, sono le 17.20 ed ho una fame da lupi!


----------



## itka

Grazie per i tuoi chiarimenti Angelabonora ! Lo faro' come dici tu !
Anche a me viene fame leggendo quel thread !


----------



## angelabonora

itka said:


> Grazie per i tuoi chiarimenti Angelabonora ! Lo faro' come dici tu !
> Anche a me viene fame leggendo quel thread !


Scusate se riprendo un argomento trito e ritrito, ma è solo per darvi una notizia. Forse avevano guardato la nostra disscussione...ma alcuni personaggi bolognesi  e napoletani (tra essi Lucio Dalla e il Presidente dell'Accademia della Cucina Italiana) si sono incontrati tre sere fa in una trattoria di Bologna per  risolvere, gustando, il grande interrogativo: _è Bolognese o Napoletano il ragù?_ Non so come sia andata a finire. Serenovariabile con Bevilacqua erano presenti ed hanno fatto un servizio poi riportato in TV.
Da tutta la questione una cosa è certa: l'Accademia della Cucina ha depositato tramite atto notarile la *ricetta del ragù alla bolognese* presso gli uffici della Camera di Commercio di Bologna.


----------

